#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Pra ajudar a galera...

## cgrellier

Bom...estava eu passeando pela rede mundial em busca de solucionar 2 topicos no meu ISP;

primeiro virus
segundo conssumo de banda desnecessario

entao me deparei com essa enorme lista de virus e suas respectivas portas...e resolvi compartilhar com vc's...eu sei q tem muita gente aki q ja sabe como fazer isso, mas tb tem muita gente q nao sabe...e o forum serve pra isso AJUDAR rssss!!!!!!!!!!

Vai aki um ex de regra para bloquear os MALDITOS
PS. Fiquem atentos ao protocolo usado se é TCP e/ou UDP


IP/FIREWALL

add chain=input in-interface="Link" protocol=tcp ou UDP dst-port=porta do virus \ 
action=drop comment="NOME DO VIRUS" disabled=no

E agora a lista dos VIRUS e espero ter ajudado a galera!!!!!!!!
AHhhhhhhh esse deve se o meu ultimo POST desse ano entao fica ai meus parabéns ao site do underlinux q vem crescendo cada dia e um feliz NATAL e ANO NOVO a todos e que 2007 seja melhor pra todo mundo!!!!!!!!!!! VALEWWWWWWW GALERA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nome do Trojan Portas Usadas Protocolo

2000 Cracks 6776 TCP 
Acid Battery 32418 TCP 
Acid Battery 2000 52317 TCP 
Acid Shivers 10520 TCP 
Agent 31 31 TCP 
Agent 40421 40421 TCP 
Aim Spy 777 TCP 
Ajan 25 TCP 
Ambush 10666 UDP 
AntiGen 25 TCP 
AOL Trojan 30029 TCP 
Attack FTP 666 TCP 
Back Construction 666/5400/5401 TCP 
Back Door Setup 5000/5001/7789 TCP 
Back Orifice 31337/31338 UDP 
Back Orifice 2000 8787/54320/54321 TCP 
Back Orifice DLL 1349 UDP 
BackDoor 1999 TCP 
BackDoor-G 1243/6776 TCP 
BackDoor-QE 10452 TCP 
BackDoor-QO 3332 TCP 
BackDoor-QR 12973/12975 TCP 
BackFire 31337 UDP 
Baron Night 31337 TCP 
Big Gluck (TN) 34324 TCP 
BioNet 12349 TCP 
Bla 1042/20331 TCP 
Black Construction 21 TCP 
Blade Runner 21/5400-5402 TCP 
BO client 31337 TCP 
BO Facil 5556/5557/31337 TCP 
Bo Wack 31336 TCP 
BoBo 4321 TCP 
BOWhack 31666 TCP 
BrainSpy 10101 TCP 
Bubbel 5000 TCP 
BugBear 36794 TCP 
Bugs 2115 TCP 
Bunker-Hill 61348/61603/63485 TCP 
Cain e Abel 666 TCP 
Chargen 9 UDP 
Chupacabra 20203 TCP 
Coma 10607 TCP 
Cyber Attacker 9876 TCP 
Dark Shadow 911 TCP 
Death 2 TCP 
Deep Back Orifice 31338 UDP 
Deep Throat 41/2140/3150/6771 TCP 
Deep Throat v2 2140/3150/6670/6711/60000 TCP 
Deep Throat v3 6674 TCP 
DeepBO 31337 UDP 
DeepThroat 999 TCP 
Delta Source 26274 UDP 
Delta Source 47262 UDP 
Der Spacher 3 1000/1001/2000/2001 TCP 
Devil 65000 TCP 
Digital RootBeer 2600 TCP 
DMsetup 58/59 TCP 
DNS 53 TCP 
Doly Trojan 21/1010-1012/1015 TCP 
Donald Dick 23476/23477 TCP 
DRAT 48/50 TCP 
DUN Control 12623 UDP 
Eclipse 2000 3459 TCP 
Eclypse 3801 UDP 
Email Password Sender 25 TCP 
Evil FTP 23456 TCP 
Executer 80 TCP 
File Nail 4567 TCP 
Firehotcker 79/5321 TCP 
Fore 21/50766 TCP 
FTP - Trojan 21 TCP 
FTP99cmp 1492 TCP 
Gaban Bus 12345/12346 TCP 
Gate Crasher 6969/6970 TCP 
GirlFriend 21554 TCP 
Gjamer 12076 TCP 
Hack '99 KeyLogger 12223 TCP 
Hack 'a' Tack 31780/31785/31787-31789 TCP 
Hack 'a' Tack 31791/31792 UDP 
HackCity Ripper Pro 2023 TCP 
Hackers Paradise 31/456 TCP 
HackOffice 8897 TCP 
Haebu Coceda 25 TCP 
Happy 99 25/119 TCP 
Hidden Port 99 TCP 
Hooker 80 TCP 
Host Control 6669/11050 TCP 
HVL Rat5 2283 TCP 
icKiller 7789 TCP 
ICQ (ICQ.com - community, people search and messaging service!) 1027/1029/1032 TCP 
ICQ Revenge 16772/19864 TCP 
ICQ Trojan 4590 TCP 
Illusion Mailer 2155/5512 TCP 
InCommand 9400 TCP 
Indoctrination 6939 TCP 
Infector 146 TCP 
Infector 146 UDP 
iNi-Killer 555/9989 TCP 
Insane Network 2000 TCP 
Invisible FTP 21 TCP 
IRC-3 6969 TCP 
JammerKillah 121 TCP 
Kazimas 113/7000 TCP 
Kuang2 25/17300/30999 TCP 
Larva 21 TCP 
Logged 20203 TCP 
Masters' Paradise 31/3129/40421-40423/40425-40426 TCP 
Mavericks Matrix 1269 TCP 
Millenium 20000-20001 TCP 
MiniCommand 1050 TCP 
Mosucker 16484 TCP 
Nephron 17777 TCP 
Net Administrator 21/555 TCP 
Net Controller 123 TCP 
Netbios datagram (DoS Attack) 138 TCP 
Netbios name (DoS Attack) 137 TCP 
Netbios session (DoS Attack) 139 TCP 
NetBus 12345-12346 TCP 
NetBus Pro 20034 TCP 
NetMetropolitan 5031 TCP 
NetMonitor 7300-7301/7306-7308 TCP 
NetRaider 57341 TCP 
NETrojan 1313 TCP 
NetSphere 30100-30103 TCP 
NetSpy 1024/1033/31338-31339 TCP 
NewApt 25 TCP 
NoBackO 1200-1201 UDP 
One of the Last Trojan (OOTLT) 5011 TCP 
OpC BO 1969 TCP 
PC Crasher 5637-5638 TCP 
Phase Zero 555 TCP 
Phineas Phucker 2801 TCP 
Pie Bill Gates 12345 TCP 
Portal of Doom 3700/9872-9875 TCP 
Portal of Doom 10067/10167 UDP 
Priority 6969/16969 TCP 
Progenic 11223 TCP 
ProMail Trojan 25/110 TCP 
Prosiak 22222/33333 TCP 
Psyber Stream Server 1024/1170/1509/4000 TCP 
Rasmin 531/1045 TCP 
RAT 1095/1097-1099/2989 TCP 
RC 65535 TCP 
Rcon 8989 TCP 
Remote Grab 7000 TCP 
Remote Windows Shutdown 53001 TCP 
RingZero 80/3128/8080 TCP 
Robo-Hack 5569 TCP 
Satanz backDoor 666 TCP 
ScheduleAgent 6667 TCP 
School Bus 54321 TCP 
Schwindler 21554/50766 TCP 
Secret Agent 11223 TCP 
Secret Service 605/6272 TCP 
Senna Spy FTP Server 21/11000/13000 TCP 
ServeMe 5555 TCP 
ServeU 666 TCP 
Shadow Phyre 666 TCP 
Shit Heep 6912 TCP 
ShockRave 1981 TCP 
Shtirlitz 25 TCP 
Sivka-Burka 1600 TCP 
SK Silencer 1001 TCP 
Socket25 30303 TCP 
Sockets de Troie 5000-5001/30303/50505 TCP 
SoftWAR 1207 TCP 
Spirit 2001a 33911 TCP 
SpySender 1807 TCP 
Stealth 25 TCP 
Stealth Spy 555 TCP 
Streaming Audio trojan 1170 TCP 
Striker 2565 TCP 
SubSeven 1243/2773/6711-6713/6776/7000/7215
/27374/27573/54283 TCP 
SubSeven Apocalypse 1243 TCP 
Syphillis 10086 TCP 
Tapiras 25 TCP 
TCP Wrappers 421 TCP 
TeleCommando 61466 TCP 
Terminator 25 TCP 
Terror Trojan 3456 TCP 
The Invasor 2140/3150 TCP 
The Prayer 2716/9999 TCP 
The Spy 40412 TCP 
The Thing 6000/6400 TCP 
The Traitor 65432 TCP 
The Traitor 65432 UDP 
The Trojan Cow 2001 TCP 
The Unexplained 29891 UDP 
Tiny Telnet Server 23/34324 TCP 
TransScout 1999-2005/9878 TCP 
Trinoo 34555/35555 UDP 
Truva Atl 23 TCP 
Ugly FTP 23456 TCP 
Ultor's Trojan 1234 TCP 
Vampire 1020 TCP 
Vampyre 6669 TCP 
Virtual Hacking Machine 4242 TCP 
Voice 1024/1170/4000 TCP 
Voodoo Doll 1245 TCP 
Wack-a-mole 12361-12362 TCP 
Web Ex 21/1001 TCP 
WhackJob 12631/23456 TCP 
WinCrash 21/2583/3024/4092/5714/5741-5742 TCP 
WinGate (socks-proxy) 1080 TCP 
WinHole 1080/1082 TCP 
WinNuke 135/139 TCP 
WinPC 25 TCP 
WinSatan 999 TCP 
WinSpy 25 TCP 
X-bill 12345-12346 TCP 
Xplorer 2300 TCP 
Xtcp 5550 TCP 
Xtreme 1090 TCP 
YAT 37651

----------


## catvbrasil

Complementando o artigo do "amigo" cgrellier, abaixo a lista dos últimos 1800 sites que conteem virus. Abaixo já disponível a "faca e o queijo"...

add url="ds.eyeblaster.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="duolaimi.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="dutch-sex.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="dvdbank.org" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="eager-sex.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="eases.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="easyantispy.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="easycategories.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="easy-search.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ecosrioplatenses.org" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ecstasyporn.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ehg-bestbuy.hitbox.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ehg-dig.hitbox.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ehg-espn.hitbox.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ehg-intel.hitbox.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ehg-macromedia.hitbox.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="eikokoike.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="e-localad.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="engage.speedera.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="e-plus.cc" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="epornsex.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ergosites.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="erie.smartage.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ergosites.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="erie.smartage.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="etad.telegraph.co.uk" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="eur.yimg.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="euuu.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="evidence-detector.biz" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="evilspidercomics.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ewebsearch.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="e-websitesolutions.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="excellentsckin.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="exit.megago.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="extremeseek.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ez-searching.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="f*ckdenniss.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="f*cknicepics.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="faithstevens.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="fantasiewelten.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="farmsteadbandb.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="fartpost.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="fastmetasearch.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="fastwebfinder.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="faxporn.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="featured-results.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="fickenisgeil.de" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="fickenisgeil.de" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="finance-loans.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="find4u.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="find-itnow.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="findit-now.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="findloss.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="findthesite.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="findthewebsiteyouneed.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="find-uk-health.co.uk" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="findwhatevernow.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="fionasteel.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="firstbookmark.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="fitness-free.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="fl01.ct2.comclick.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="focusin.ads.targetnet.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="foodvacations.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="forex.jps.ru" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="forexcredit.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="forexcredit.ru" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="formingfusions.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="forsythfire.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="forthline.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="fp.valueclick.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="free4porno.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="free64all.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="freebookmark.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="freebookmarks.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="freecategories.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="free-chipes.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="freecj.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="freecoolhost.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="free-f*cking-video.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="free-hit.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="freehqmovies.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="free-pics-and-movies.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="freerbhost.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="freescratchandwin.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="free-sex-movie-clips.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="freeshemalepics.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="freeyaho.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="freshseek.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="freshteensite.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ftp.nacorp.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="funny-girls.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="gabrielscott.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="gadgeteer.pdamart.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="galpostgirls.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="gals-for-free.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="gambling-online4you.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="gameterror.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ganges.imagine-inc.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="garden.ngadcenter.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="gay50.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="generalsmeltingofcanada.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="geoads.osdn.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="germany.rub.to" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="geteens.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="getpicshere.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="gimmezamore.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="gimnasiaer.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="girls4rent.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="girls-porn-life.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="glbdf.org" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="global.msads.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="global-finder.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="globaltrack.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="globaltrak.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="globalwebsearch.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="globe-finder.cc" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="globe-finder.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="globesearch.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="gm.preferences.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="gocybersearch.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="golftennis.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="good-mortgages.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="good-mortgages-calculator.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="goodsexs.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="google123.web1000.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="googlebar.jps.ru" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="googlf.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="gp.dejanews.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="gradforum.org" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="gratis-porn-movie.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="gratis-pornopics.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="greg-search.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="gtawarehouse.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="gueb.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="guzzycats.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="gzphoenix.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="H24413.tfil.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="hallnetaccolade.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="hand-book.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="happyanal.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="hardbodytgp.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="hardcoreover.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="hard-gals.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="hardloved.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="hardwareseek.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="harukaigawa.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="hccsolanonapa.org" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="health-protein.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="hentai4u.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="here4search.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="heyrichy.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="hg1.hitbox.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="hi.studioaperto.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no

----------


## catvbrasil

add url="hiddenguides.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="hi-search.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="hitlistlyrics.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="holidayautostr.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="holland.hyperbanner.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="homemortage.ws" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="hostssp.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="hotbar.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="hotbookmark.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="hot-cartoon-sex.anime.american-teens.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="hotels-list.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="hotelxxxcams.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="hotfreebies.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="hotlolitas.underagehost.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="hotpopup.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="hotsearchbox.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="hotsex-series.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="hotstartpage.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="hqsex.biz" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="hugeporn4u.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="hunacsa.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="hupacasath.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="hurricane.adlink.de" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="hzsx.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="i.timeinc.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="icansearch.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="icover.realmedia.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="idgsearch.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ie.marketdart.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ieee-images.adbureau.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ie-search.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="i-lookup.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="im.800.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="image.click2net.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="image.eimg.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="image.imgfarm.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="images.ads.fairfax.com.au" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="images.bizrate.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="images.cybereps.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="images.fastclick.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="images.newsx.cc" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="images.scripps.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="images.trafficmp.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="images.webads.nl" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="images2.nytimes.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="imageserv.adtech.de" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="img.cmpnet.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="incest-host.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="incestporngate.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="infodigger.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="infoglobus.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="information.gopher.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="infospace.com/blsrch.dp.toolbar" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="inherhole.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="insertthiscock.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="insuranceall.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="insurance-flood.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="internetsearch.ru" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ionichost.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ionomist.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ipsex.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ironcarteam.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="is-best.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="istarthere.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="itsanal.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="itseasy.us" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="iv.doubleclick.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="iweb-commerce.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="iwebland.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="iwon.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="java.yahoo.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="jeannineoldfield.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="jethomepage.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="jetseeker.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="jmhgallery.org" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="joannelatham.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="jobkeys.ngadcenter.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="js1.hitbox.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="judin.ru" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="junkysex.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="k5ads.osdn.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="kabex.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="kansas.valueclick.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="kaplanindex.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="karleyt.narod.ru" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="kathisomers.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="kazaa-lite.ws" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="keithgreenpro.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="kenmccaul.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="killerpornstars.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="kilosex.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="kimhines.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="kinoru.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="kliksearch.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="kr-adimage.lycos.co.kr" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="krankin.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="krd.realcities.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ksdspups.org" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="landrape.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="lauraroebuck.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="leader.linkexchange.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="leannalovelace.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="lesobank.ru" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="libertyonlinehosting.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="lingerie-mania.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="linksummary.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="liquidad.narrowcastmedia.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no

----------


## catvbrasil

add url="lisamatthew.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="live.sex-explorer.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="livegambling.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="liveholio.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="livenewspaper.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ln.doubleclick.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="loading-lolita.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="lolita4all1.xrensmagpost.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="lollitop.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="louiseleeds.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="loveadot.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="love-host.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="lovelas.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="lovelysearch.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="love-pix.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="low-taxes.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="luckysearch.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="lunitaweb.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="lustful-porno.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="m.doubleclick.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="m.tribalfusion.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="m2.doubleclick.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="macaddictads.snv.futurenet.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="mackinnonsbrook.org" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="madfinder.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="madisonmoons.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="madisonoilco.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="madonalive.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="mafiapics.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="mainstreamdollars.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="majuozawa.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="makin-do.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="male4free.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="map-quest.org" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="marilynchamber.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="marketing.nyi.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="martfinder.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="massearch.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="masterbar.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="matetrava.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="mature50.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="matureporngate.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="maxdzines.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="maximumpcads.imaginemedia.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="mayancasino.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="mcgeeforlabor.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="mds.centrport.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="mdstunisie.org" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="media.fastclick.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="media.popuptraffic.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="media.preferences.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="media13.fastclick.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="media15.fastclick.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="media17.fastclick.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="media19.fastclick.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="mediamgr.ugo.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="medicare-insurance.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="medicare-supplemental.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="mega-dating-tips.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="megaseek.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="megumikanzaki.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="mercury.rmuk.co.uk" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="meshalynn.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="meta-adult.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="meta-casino.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="metafora.ru" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="meta-mobile.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="metapoisk.ru" action=deny comment="" disabled=no
add url="meta-porn.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="michiyonakajima.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="miconsultamedica.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no
add url="mikasakamoto.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="mikoni.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="militarygods.porn4porn.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="millennialpeople.org" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="miosearch.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no
add url="mipham.org" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="missingcommand.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="mixsearch.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="mjxads.internet.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="mojofarm.mediaplex.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="mojofarm.sjc.mediaplex.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="mommykiss.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="moneyhunters.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="montgomeryhospitalanesthesia.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="morflot.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="mortgage-debt.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="mortismaximus.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="moscowwhores.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="moviecategories.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="mp3-pix.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="mrtg.jps.ru" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="msn-info.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="mt37.mtree.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="multipussy.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="mundopolar.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="munky.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="mustv.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="myexexex.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="my-finder.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="mywebsearch.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="nativehardcore.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="naturalspy.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="nbasportsbook.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="nbc.adbureau.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="needf*cknow.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="neighborhood.standard.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="nellyslyrics.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="nepgyan.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="nesrecords.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="netcomm.spinbox.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="netshastra.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="netshelter.adtrix.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="nettime.ru" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="nettracker.jps.ru" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="netyellowpages.info" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="newads.cmpnet.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="newcategories.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="newcracks.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="newcracks.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="new-incest.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="newlife-lajolla.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="new-search.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no

----------


## catvbrasil

add url="newsexgate.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="newtonknows.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no  
add url="newtonsracks.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="newtopsites.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="newxpics.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ng3.ads.warnerbros.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ngads.smartage.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="nhlsportsbook.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="niagaracapital.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="niche-tv.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="nmrba.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="noblindlinks.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="nocalories.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="nocensor.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="nrsite.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="nsads.hotwired.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="nsbabes.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ntbanner.digitalriver.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="nuclearwitness.org" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="nursemania.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="nvntour.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="nvphall.org" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="oas.dispatch.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="oas.lee.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="oas.mmd.ch" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="oas.uniontrib.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="oas.villagevoice.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="oasads.whitepages.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="oborot.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ocalalivestockmarket.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ocsff.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="oeatlanta.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ogilvy.ngadcenter.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="oharrowsearch.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="okmmm.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ok-search.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="okulta.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="omegabrains.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="omega-search.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="online-casino-1.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="online-casino-bonus.info" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="online-casinos-x.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="onlineclick.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="onlineserverz.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="onlinetradings.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="online-winning.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="onlycunt.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="onlyinsured.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="onlysex.ws" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="only-virgins.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="operanabuco.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="opsex.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="orbitexplorer.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="oregoncharters.org" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ormandcompany.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="otrlives.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="out.true-counter.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="oz.valueclick.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ozawamadoka.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="paigesummer.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="pamelacollections.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="panamcup.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="pantygirls4u.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="pantyhoserealm.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="pantyplace.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="partner23.firehunt.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="passthison.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="pastubes.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="paulapage.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="paulhoover.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="payfortraffic.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="pedo.ws" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="people.1gb.ru" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="pervertbot.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ph-ad05.focalink.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ph-ad06.focalink.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ph-ad07.focalink.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ph-ad16.focalink.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ph-ad17.focalink.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ph-ad18.focalink.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ph-ad19.focalink.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ph-ad21.focalink.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="pharmacy2003.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="pharma-diet-pills.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="pharmalocator.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="phendimetrazine-tenuate-adipex.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="phoenix-adrunner.mycomputer.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="phpads2.cnpapers.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="picsdir.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="picsforbucks.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="picsofseductiveladies.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="pics-videos.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="pills-birth-control.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="pillsmall.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="pilotronix.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="pixpox.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="planemusic.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="pluto1.iserver.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="poiska.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="poker-casino-free.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="poker-games-free.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="polradiologia.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="pooi.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="porncamz.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="pornfree.info" action=deny comment="" disabled=no

----------


## catvbrasil

add url="pornnightdreams.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="pornokopec.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="porn-teacher.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="porntetris.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="porntwist.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="powerwebsearch.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="prblitz.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="pretypics.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="pribalt.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="primetime.ad.asap-asp.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="privacy-support.biz" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="privateporn.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="prolivation.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="prostactive.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="prostol.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="protect-yourself.biz" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="prsainlandempire.org" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="pub-g.ifrance.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="pubs.mgn.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="put-your-link-here.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="pyrocorp.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="q.pni.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="quicklaunch.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="quick-search.ws" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="quiksearchgenealogy.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="r.babenet.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="rad.msn.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="radfrall.org" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ramgo.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ranafrog.ne" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="rapegate.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="rawtocash.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="rd1.hitbox.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="realads.realmedia.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="realmedia-a800.d4p.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="realphx.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="redbudbmx.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="redherring.ngadcenter.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="redirect.click2net.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="refinance-help.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="regfreeze.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="regio.adlink.de" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="removeearthkeepers.org" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="reply.mediatris.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="responsemedia-ad.flycast.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="retaildirect.realmedia.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="revolto3.da.ru" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="rightfinder.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="rmads.msn.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="rmedia.boston.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="robbsproshop.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="robertferencz.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="rocketsearch.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="rotocasters.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="royalsearch.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="runsearch.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="russiansponsor.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="russogay.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ruworld.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no
add url="s0b.bluestreak.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="s2.exocrew.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="s2.focalink.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="sacitylife.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="samplegals.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="satisf*cktion.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="sbssurvivor.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="sc.clicksupply.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="scand.adlink.de" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="scarypix.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="sccdnet.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="schoolforest.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="screensaver.it" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="search.ieplugin.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="search.imiserver.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="search.netzany.co" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="search.psn.cn" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="search.rub.to" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="search.shopnav.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="search.xrenoder.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="search-1.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="search-2003.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="search-about.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="searchaccurate.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="searchadultweb.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="searchalot.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="searchandbrowse.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="searchandclick.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="searchbutler.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="searchbutler.org" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="searchbuttler.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="searchby.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="searchcentrix.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="searchcomplete.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="searchdesire.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="searchdot.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="searchdot.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="searchenhancement.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="search-exe.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="searchexpander.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="search-explorer.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="searchfastnet.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="searchforge.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no

----------


## catvbrasil

add url="searchgateway.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="search-hawk.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="searching-the-net.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="search-log.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="searchmadesafe.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="search-meta.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="searchmeta.md" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="searchmeta.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="searchmeta.ru" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="searchmeta.webhost.ru" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="searchmeup.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="searchnow.ws" action=deny comment="" disabled=no
add url="searchonfly.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="searchresult.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="search-safe.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="searchsquire.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="searchv.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="searchxl.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="searchxp.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="sebot.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="secondpower.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="secret-crush.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="secure.webconnect.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="securenp.org" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="security-warning.biz" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="seehardcore.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="seekseek.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="seekwell.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="selfbookmark.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="selfbookmark.info" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="selfbookmark.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="selltraffic.biz" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="servads.aip.org" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="serve.thisbanner.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="servedby.advertising.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="server-au.imrworldwide.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="service.bfast.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="sex.free4porno.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="sexarena.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="sexarena.org" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="sex-coach.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="sex-festival.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="sexgalleries4all.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="sexmoviesnet.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="sexocean.play-lolita.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="sexolymp.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="sexpatriot.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="sexunique.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="sex-video-galleries.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="sexy18.cc" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="sexycat.adult-host.org" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="sfads.osdn.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="sfbayfolkboats.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="sg.yimg.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="sgirls.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="sh4sure-images.adbureau.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="sharempeg.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="shop.kazaa.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="shopcards.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="shopknights.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="sic02.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="sinpussy.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="sintrader.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="site1.ru" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="sites-in-web.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="sitevictoria.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="sixroads.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="skakalka.ru" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="skeech.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="slawsearch.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="slotch.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="smartsumo.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="smutarchive.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="smutserver.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="solongas.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="sonomaevents.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="spd.atdmt.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="speed.pointroll.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="spermatrix.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="spidersearch.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="spin.spinbox.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="spinbox.maccentral.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="spinbox.techtracker.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="sportbooks-free4you.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="spros.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="spyass.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="spybotremover.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="spyorgy.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="sqwire.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="srng.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ss.mtree.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="staceyowens.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="stacistaxx.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="stacystaxx.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="startium.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="start-seite.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="start-space.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="startsurfing.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="static.admaximize.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="stats.adultrevenueservice.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="stats.superstats.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="steamycock.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="sterva.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="stevecashdollar.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no

----------


## catvbrasil

add url="stop-tracking.biz" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="stopvotefraud.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="stopxxxpics.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="strekoza.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="stuffstore.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="styleclickink.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="suissa-ad.flycast.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="summercollins.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="summitcross.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="supersexmachine.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="super-spider.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="superwebsearch.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="super-websearch.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="superwp.by.ru" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="supret.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="sureseeker.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="surferbar.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="suzannebrecht.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="sview.avenuea.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="sweeteenz.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="t.rack.cc" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="tacil.org" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="tangounion.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="tastethemusic.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="tax-refund4you.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="tech-jobs.ws" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="technology-related.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="techreview-images.adbureau.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="teen-biz.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="teenhost.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="teen-pic-post.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="teenpornosex.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="teens4free.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="teensact.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="teensgate.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="teensguru.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="teenswamp.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="terafinder.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="testosterone-birth-control.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="the-exit.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="thefakejournal.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="the-huns-yellow-pages.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="thehuy.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="thenewsearch.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="theproxy.org" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="therealsearch.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="thesten.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="thinknyc.eu-adcenter.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="thornleygroup.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ti.click2net.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="tings.org" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="tinybar.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="titanvision.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="titsianna.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="tit-x.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="tmsads.tribune.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="toads.osdn.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="toddhayes.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="tooncomics.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="toon-comics.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="topsearcher.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="topsite.us" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="topsites.us" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="topsitez.us" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="toriii.cc" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="tracker.clicktrade.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="trafficback.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="trafficswitcher.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="travel.picture-posters.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="true-counter.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="true-portal.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="trytechnical.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="tsms-ad.tsms.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ufindall.click-now.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ugo.eu-adcenter.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ultraload.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="umaxsearch.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="une-autre-france.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="unigays.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="unipages.cc" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="unitedstates.rub.to" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="up2you.ru" action=deny comment="" disabled=no

----------


## catvbrasil

add url="uralitel.ru" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="urawa.cool.ne.jp" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="urlstat.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="urlstat.ru" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ursie.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="us.a1.yimg.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="usbytecom.orbitcycle.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="usefullsoft.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="utahsweet.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="utils.mediageneral.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="utopicportal.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="uusocialjustice.org" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="v0.extreme-dm.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="v1.extreme-dm.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="v61.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="vaginpics.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="valmyers.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="van.ads.link4ads.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="vegas-free.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="vegbuy.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="veloventures.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="verzila.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="victoriaadam.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="videocategories.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="view.accendo.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="view.atdmt.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="view.avenuea.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="vitamins-for-each.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="vnu.eu-adcenter.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="votehowe.org" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="vpdc.ru4.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="vse-moe.biz" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="vxebony.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="w113.hitbox.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="w25.hitbox.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="wakeupdick.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="wap.adlink.de" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="warnomore.org" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="watersport-specialties.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="wazzupnet.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="web2.deja.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="webad.ajeeb.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="webads.bizservers.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="webaffiliate.covad.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="webcoolsearch.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="web-entrance.co" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="web-homepage.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="web-search.tk" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="websearchdot.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="weekend-movies.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="west.adlink.de" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="wethere.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="wetpornostars.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="whatsyoursearch.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="whazit.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="white-pages.ws" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="whittierblvd.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="windowenhancer.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="win-in-casino.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="winmsn.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="winprotect.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="wiresearch.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="wish7.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="wolfpacracing.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="wordlist.jps.ru" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="worldusa.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="wowsearch.org" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="wpc2001.org" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="wspzone.sexpornonline.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="wwa.hitbox.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="wwb.hitbox.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.139mm.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.24pm-affiliation.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.ad.tomshardware.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.ad4ex.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.ad-flow.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.adireland.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.admex.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.ad-up.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.alladvantage.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.allcybersearch.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.avsads.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.b3d.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.banner2u.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.bannercampaign.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.banneroverdrive.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.blissnet.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.blue-elefant.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.bonzi.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.brilliantdigital.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.browserwise.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.burstnet.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.cashsurfers.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.cibleclick.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no

----------


## catvbrasil

add url="www.click-fr.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.cnetadd.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.commission-junction.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.commonname.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.consumerinfo.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.crisscross.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.cyberbounty.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.datais.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.digitalbettingcasinos.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no
add url="www.digitalfan.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.dnps.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.doubleclick.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.eads.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.exchange-it.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.ezcybersearch.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.fineclicks.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.free-popup-killer.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.freestats.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.gocybersearch.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.gohip.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.hastalavista.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.hityou.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.huntbar.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.imaginemedia.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.jethomepage.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.kaplanindex.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.linksynergy.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.nailitonline2.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.netdirect.nl" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.netflip.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.netsponsors.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.netvertising.be" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.nrsite.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.oneandonlynetwork.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.onresponse.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.postmasterbannernet.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.qksrv.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.seekporn.org" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.sidefind.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.speedyclick.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.supersexpass.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.targetshop.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.teenmonster.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.teknosurf2.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.teknosurf3.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.tinybar.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.topsearcher.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.v61.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.valueclick.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.wazzupnet.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.webads.nl" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.webbrowser.tv" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.websearch.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.websitefinancing.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.xjupiter.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.xtipp.de" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.xupiter.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www.xxx.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www10.valueclick.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www15.ad.tomshardware.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www2.burstnet.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www2.newtopsites.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www23.valueclick.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www3.ad.tomshardware.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www3.bannerspace.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www3.pagecount.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www4.ad.tomshardware.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www4.trix.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www6.ad.tomshardware.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www75.valueclick.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www8.ad.tomshardware.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="www80.valueclick.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="wwwbet.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="wwwbetting.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="wwwpokergames.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="wwwpokerplayers.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="wwwroulette.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="xads.cliks.org" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="xcomics4u.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="x-google.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="xic-bs.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="xjupiter.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="xldr.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="x-library.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="xlola.underagehost.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="xp18.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="xrenosearch.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="xsex.ws" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="xtragay.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="xu.xu.pl" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="x-webdesign.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="xwebsearch.biz" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="xxxcategories.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="xxxemailxxx.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="xxxtoolbar.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="xzoomy.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="y.ibsys.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="y-e-l-l-o-w.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="yellow500.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="yezol.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="youfindall.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="youfindall.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="yourbookmarks.info" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="yourbookmarks.ws" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="your-prescriptions.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="you-search.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="you-search.com.ru" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ypir.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ysa-info.net" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="yukohamano.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ywebsearch.info" action=deny comment="" disabled=no

----------


## catvbrasil

add url="z.extreme-dm.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="z0.extreme-dm.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="z1.adserver.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="z1.extreme-dm.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="zapros.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="zesearch.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="zestyfind.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="zi.r.tv.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="ziportal.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="zipportal.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="znext.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="zoneoffreeporn.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="zoofil.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="zoomegasite.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="zrap.zdnet.com.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="zvimigdal.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="zyban-zocor-levitra.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
add url="zyban-zocor-levitra.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 


David Marcony

----------


## marcelomg

> add url="z.extreme-dm.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
> add url="z0.extreme-dm.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
> add url="z1.adserver.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
> add url="z1.extreme-dm.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
> add url="zapros.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
> add url="zesearch.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
> add url="zestyfind.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
> add url="zi.r.tv.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
> add url="ziportal.com" action=deny comment="" disabled=no 
> ...


Amigo qual é o caminho dessa regra? IP=FIREWALL?

----------


## catvbrasil

Desculpe. Fica em IP => WEB-PROXY => ACCESS

----------


## marcelomg

> Desculpe. Fica em IP => WEB-PROXY => ACCESS


Valeuu!!!!!!!!!

Vc sabe como configurar essa pagina de erro quando o cliente acessa essas paginas?
Ficaria muito profissional se desse pra inserir a logo marca do Provedor informando que o site contem vírus e será bloqueado o acesso a ele.

----------


## balisteri

Vlw tava boiando nem tinha ideia sobre essa lista..

----------


## catvbrasil

Tranquilo. Não sei (ainda), como configurar a página. Acredito que pode ser colocada uma regra para redirecionar o cliente caso ele tente acessar úma destas páginas... Se al´guém souber, posta ae!!

----------


## Nazzi

Ae galera.. To disponibilizando a lista em txt, pra ficar mais fácil.. Tudo para ip>web-proxy>access

Tem mais uma lista que eu tinha já e as de 1800 sites com vírus abaixo dela..

Vlw pela lista de vocês também..

Abraços

Thiago

----------


## w4rh4ck3r

Realmente muito bom !!!
Com certeza será de grande utilidade para muitos usuários do fórum, como eu.
Parabéns, valeu pela iniciativa !

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> Ae galera.. To disponibilizando a lista em txt, pra ficar mais fácil.. Tudo para ip>web-proxy>access
> 
> Tem mais uma lista que eu tinha já e as de 1800 sites com vírus abaixo dela..
> 
> Vlw pela lista de vocês também..
> 
> Abraços
> 
> Thiago


Pessoal a proxima vez facam como o nazzi e muito mais facil mandar um arquivo em anexo do que abrir varios posts.. nao tem nem logica  :Frown:

----------


## halbebruno

pessoal tem como adicionar todas esses regras de uma so vez no mk ou tem q ser uma a uma???

----------


## catvbrasil

Basta ir no "new terminal", digitar ip <enter>, web-proxy <enter>, access <enter>. Copia a lista (aos poucos) e cola. A lista ficou show de bola. São mais de 3600 sites para bloqueio!!

----------


## halbebruno

duvidas! duvidas!!! como sempre hehehehe.
nas regras tem: src-address=172.16.0.0/16, com isso esses site so seriam bloqueados pros clientes dessa faixa de ip??? ja q uso varias faixas d ip no mesmo servidor eu póderia substituir isso pra src-address=0.0.0.0/0, assim bloqueando pra todos os clientes???

----------


## Nazzi

> duvidas! duvidas!!! como sempre hehehehe.
> nas regras tem: src-address=172.16.0.0/16, com isso esses site so seriam bloqueados pros clientes dessa faixa de ip??? ja q uso varias faixas d ip no mesmo servidor eu póderia substituir isso pra src-address=0.0.0.0/0, assim bloqueando pra todos os clientes???


Isso, pode sim.. pra isso vc nem precisa colocar o src.. só fazer a regra 
add url="nome para bloqueio" action=deny comment="" disabled=no

É que eu fiz mais específica as minhas regras.. Mas num dá nada não..

Flw..

----------

